
Ask HN: Good ntro to programming book for adult with no experience? - PopeDotNinja
An adult friend on mine asked me about getting into programming.  I let him know first thing that it&#x27;s super hard to break into, and to just be prepared to do way more work than he expects.  He still seems interested in learning more, and so I offered to help him find a good into to programming book, as he&#x27;d be starting out with limited access to computers and internet.  What book, or other resource, would you recommend as a good starting place?<p>My primary motivation is to help him explore coding as a career possibility.  I want to optimize sparking an interest in him wanting to know more if he&#x27;s serious enough about digging into it.  I&#x27;m prepared to help him along, but I am not going to do the work for him.
======
tharne
As someone who recently taught himself programming later in life, I would
strongly recommend the "Learn Enough" series by Michael Hartl and "Python
Crash Course". Both are very approachable and provide an excellent intro to
programming.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Thanks!

Can you comment on the how steep the learning curve is for Python Crash
Course?

The Michael Hartl suggestion is great, too. My first serious push into
programming was with Ruby & Ruby on Rails. I also remember feeling the initial
learning curve for Rails to be somewhat steep, especially when trying to do it
in a test driven manner.

~~~
tharne
Python Crash Course is not a steep curve learning at all. If anything, the
book can move a bit slow at times, making sure to reinforce each lesson.

